# My first awards



## bcostello (Jan 30, 2009)

Got my first AOS awards today at our local society show. It was an AM/CCM for Maxillaria lankesteri. It was a total surprise for me. I named it after my daughter 'Katie'.


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 30, 2009)

congrats! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Bobc (Jan 30, 2009)

congratulations.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations! How cool for you. How about a pix? :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

good growing, congrats!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulation!!:clap:


Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations! What a thrill to not only get a flower quality award, but also a cultural award!:clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2009)

groovy! great growin'!
(no picture? oke


----------



## Elena (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats :clap:

And yes, how about a picture?


----------



## Candace (Jan 31, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## bcostello (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't have an individual pic of the orchid yet, but here is a pic of my display that I got a 1st place for. The Maxillaria lankesteri is the plant behind the blue ribbon on the planter(almost in front of the dendrobium). I will post a better pic when I get her back home.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's excellent. Good for you!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2009)

:clap::clap: That's excellent!!! Must have bee a thrill! Will look forward to the individual shot!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2009)

congratulations for the display and awards!!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2009)

Your display is wonderful too! Congrats. Lots of beauties on that table. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Great display also; congrats!


----------



## John M (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay! Way to go!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the awards.....!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice.
Congratulations!

Craig


----------



## P-chan (Feb 4, 2009)

:clap: Fantastic! What a thrill! Congratulations! Your display is really nice...:clap:


----------

